# Good 3 day cycle tour in England..?



## gussington (31 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
I did the Coat 2 Coast last year (Whitehaven to Sunderland) in 3 days witha friend. I'm from London and he's from Sheffield. Am looking for another good 3 day tour to do, preferably with good sgn posting so that I can mostly just enjoy the cycling. I'll have maps and a gps, but the less I have to use it the better!

Anyone got any good ideas? I'd like somewhere that won't cost a fortune to get to from London - and if it's also not crazy from Sheffield I might persuade him to come again as well! I would probably like to travel up on the mornign of the first day and back on the last - so slightly closer helps with that too.

And - just to be fussy if it also had cheap(ish) accommodation that'd be lovely!


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Feb 2011)

I was going to suggest the new Way of the Roses coast to coast route but don't know whether that's too far away to include the travel within the 3 days. It depends how far you want to go in a day. It starts in Morecambe and finishes in Bridlington.

The other thing you could do if you want signposting is to pick a Sustrans route and just do a section of it. There are maps on the Sustrans website. One option that sprung to mind was doing part of the North Sea Cycle route such as Kings Lynn to Norwich. Just choose something with convenient train links at either end.


----------



## Brommyboy (1 Feb 2011)

Living in London, why not start there? You have Sustrans 4 and Sustrans 1 beginning at Greenwich. NCR4 goes to Fishguard in Wales and NCR1 to Dover, where NCR2 starts along the south coast. Ride as far as you can and then train back to town.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (1 Feb 2011)

Why not try the Devon ctc and google Yarde Orchard for accomodation .


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

I've got some ideas from Sheffield. How far would you like to ride a day, do you enjoy big hills and would you mind catching a train back to Sheffield with your bikes at the end of the 3 days? In fact, if you caught the train up, you could just stay on the train back to London.


----------



## billflat12 (1 Feb 2011)

*The Trans Pennine C2C Trail *

*Southport to Hornsea would be a good 3 day*s

*215 miles** and signed all the way* .


http://www.transpenninetrail.org.uk/

*
*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2011)

Part of the Pennine Bridleway? The Hadrian's Wall C2C?

Great Glen or West Highland Way beckon (Iknow they are not in England but....)


----------



## gussington (1 Feb 2011)

Definitely up for some hills! Although I'm unfit and the hills hurt - I love riding down the other side! Was thinking approx 50 miles per day, but happy to do a few less if needed.

Near Sheffield could work, as at least it is cheap to get to.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> Definitely up for some hills! Although I'm unfit and the hills hurt - I love riding down the other side! Was thinking approx 50 miles per day, but happy to do a few less if needed.
> 
> Near Sheffield could work, as at least it is cheap to get to.


I'll work out the details and post them later!


----------



## gussington (1 Feb 2011)

Thank you. Very much appreciated!

Will both be travelling on steel framed tourers, but both enjoy a little bumpy stuff every now and then as long as the bikes can handle it.


----------



## Telemark (1 Feb 2011)

East Coast/North Sea Cycle route "Coasts & Castles", get off the East Coast train at Alnmouth, follow NCN1 north to Berwick-upon-Tweed, then follow the NCN1 west to Norham and head south again, inland, through some fine Northumberland scenery, to a suitable train station. 

For the NCN1 bit, a CCer (HJ) has done a nice write-up on his blog, with some photos taken by yours truly (we carried on north from Berwick on our 3rd day)

Hmmm ... I feel a date with a map coming up soon - I am getting itchy feet, too  

T


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2011)

I've been working on my idea for day 1 of your 3 day tour - a 50 mile ride from Sheffield to the YH at Mankinholes, near Hebden Bridge. 

I don't know where in Sheffield you'd be, so I chose to start it on the B6077 from Malinbridge in NW Sheffield. It takes a very scenic and tough hilly route through to Holmfirth, Meltham, Slaithwaite, Scammonden, to Booth Wood on the A672 above Sowerby Bridge. That section comes to 34.5 miles.

I've plotted 2 options for a final 15 miles. The scenic route is more strenuous, going to Mytholmroyd over the hills. The alternative route which you could take if you were very tired and couldn't face the last few hills, would be to whizz down the A672/A58 to Sowerby Bridge and then ride along the Calder Valley Cycleway to Mytholmroyd. Both variations take the Cycleway through Hebden Bridge and on as far as the road which climbs steeply up to the YH - yes, there's a sting in the tail - sorry)!

The Cycleway is an alternative to the busy A646 which runs parallel to it up the Calder Valley. It is a mix of quiet roads, concessionary cycle paths and the Rochdale canal towpath. I sometimes ride parts of it on my racing bike, so I don't see why you couldn't ride touring bikes along it. There are a few spillways on the towpath which you'd probably want to walk through, and one place where you have to walk the bikes over the A646 where the canal goes through a tunnel under the road.

Let me know if you like the sound of that. If you do, I'll post maps and altitude profiles and get to work on days 2 and 3. If you don't, er, I won't bother! 

I've ridden all but the first couple of miles of the route before and it is tough but rewarding.


----------



## gussington (2 Feb 2011)

That sounds fantastic Colin -would love to know where you might go from there!

Going from Sheffield would definitely work -and althougha trek for me to start wiht would be easy to talk my Sheffield based mate into! Mileage sounds great as well - decent challenge but not insurmountable. Might even look at keeping it just to 2 days, depending on how much time we could both get off - but would like to do 3 days if I get the chance.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> That sounds fantastic Colin -would love to know where you might go from there!
> 
> Going from Sheffield would definitely work -and althougha trek for me to start wiht would be easy to talk my Sheffield based mate into! Mileage sounds great as well - decent challenge but not insurmountable. Might even look at keeping it just to 2 days, depending on how much time we could both get off - but would like to do 3 days if I get the chance.


I got a bit excited about it myself, so I've just plotted days 2 & 3!

Day 2: Mankinholes YH to Slaidburn YH with 3 variations later on according to how frisky you feel. (Slaidburn is in the Forest of Bowland AONB.) 

All variations take the same route as far as Whalley. 

Ride into Hebden Bridge for breakfast if you don't want to cook for yourself at Mankinholes YH. Then take one of my favourite local routes to Whalley - Slack, Widdop, Haggate, then a rapid descent through Brierfield (old mill town) over the M65 and back into the countryside again. Climb to the village of Fence and follow a lovely little lane along the top of the hill to Padiham Heights a.k.a. Black Hill. From there it is a steep descent to Sabden village. You can see the Nick o'Pendle climb towering above but I'll send you off to Whalley the easy way.

The most exciting of the 3 variations would be to ride round the big Fells in the distance and come back over the gorgeous Trough of Bowland which bisects them. That route would be Whalley, Mitton, Walker Fold, Chipping (good cafe there), Oakenclough, The Trough, Dunsop Bridge (good cafe there), Newton, Slaidburn YH (pub and cafe nearby). That would be a tough 59 mile day.

Options 2 & 3 both go to Waddington village from Mitton. Waddington has a good cyclists' cafe.

Variation 2: Climb Waddington Fell and do a fast descent to Newton, then it is a short ride to Slaidburn. That would be about a 39 mile day.

Variation 3: This one does less climbing then variation 2, but adds some easier miles up the Ribble Valley - Grindleton, Sawley, Holden, Stephen Moor, Slaidburn. A 44 mile day.


I'll tell you about day 3 tomorrow. _It's a cracker!_


----------



## gussington (3 Feb 2011)

Loving it mate! Gettign very excited now and reckon my mate is onboard too. Gave him the link this afternoon to have a good look.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> Loving it mate! Gettign very excited now and reckon my mate is onboard too. Gave him the link this afternoon to have a good look.


Okay, Day 3: Into the Dales!

The idea is to start the day with 30-odd miles of scenic cycling taking you into the western fringes of the Yorkshire Dales. You then get on a train on the Settle-Carlisle line and head for Sheffield via Leeds. Whereabouts you get on the train depends on how far you want to ride.

So, leave Slaidburn on the fantastic road heading north to High Bentham via Tatham Fells. There is some tough climbing and great scenery up there, and then you are rewarded with a glorious 5 mile descent in which you lose 1,100 ft in altitude (briefly interrupted by a short 100 ft climb halfway down)!

From High Bentham it is an easy ride to Ingleton (caution crossing the busy A65) where there are good outdoor shops and cafes. 

From Ingleton climb up Kingsdale to an altitude of over 1,500 ft, and then you have a fine 4 mile descent into Dentdale. I hope the weather is better for you than it was the day I went up there - it was so misty that I couldn't see anything, but I've seen photos, it's a lovely area. If by some chance it is misty - watch out! That road has at least one gate across it which nearly caught me out. I only spotted it at the last moment. 

Dent village is really quaint and has a good pub and cafe.

Ride east along Dentdale (you can choose which side you prefer - there are roads either side of the river). Now you have to make a choice. You can ascend a very steep climb to Dent station to catch the train. I reckon the fact that the station is 4 miles from the village and up a climb which ascends 400 ft in just half a mile must have caught out hundreds of unwary visitors over the years! If you take that option, you will have ridden 31 miles from Slaidburn.

What I'd recommend is staying on the valley road and eventually climbing steeply up to Newby Head Moss on the B6255. That is a busier road, so watch out for mad drivers and motorcyclists, but fortunately you will be descending it so you can have fun getting it out of the way. 

Descend southwards to Ribblehead. Take a good look at Ribblehead viaduct. It's a fantastic example of Victorian civil engineering. You can catch the train at Ribblehead station (38 miles for the day), but unless you are pressed for time, I'd suggest carrying on - you are literally on a roll - the road continues to descend for the next 11 miles so it is easy cycling apart from a couple of minor uphill bits.

Take the B6479 and bomb down to Horton-in-Ribblesdale (42 miles for the day) or continue to Settle (49 miles). 

You can get a pretty good deal on the rail tickets to Sheffield if you book in advance. You'll probably have to change trains at Skipton and at Leeds. You might need bike reservations from Leeds to Sheffield. 

[*NB *If coming back is on a Sunday, keep an eye open on the National Rail Enquiries website for rail replacement buses on the your rail journey. They sometimes sneak those in to catch out the unwary. It would be because of track repairs, so you might have to be prepared to cycle between a couple of stations if the track is out of action when you are travelling. It's highly unlikely the H & S regulations would allow you to take bikes on a bus]

Well, I reckon that would be a demanding but rewarding 3-day tour. The one thing I would say is that it would be terribly hard in bad weather because you go over some very exposed high level roads. I might try and figure out some easier shortcuts for you just-in-case.

If you do it. make sure you take lots of photos and do a good write-up for us here on CycleChat!

I'll post maps and profiles later.


----------



## P.H (3 Feb 2011)

ColinJ's route sounds perfect, some of the best cycling in the country IMO, fairly challenging in places but well worth it. I covered a fair bit of that on a route loosely based on the Pennine Cycle Way and have passed through the area a few other times, really I think the only way you could improve on it would be to spend more than three days. Don't underestimate it, I went in March, planning on 70 miles a day thinking I'd finish mid afternoon, it was tougher than I thought and I rarely got to the destination before 6pm. One thing worth mentioning is that the train ride between Skipton and Appleby is is enjoyable in itself not just a means of getting there. I've stayed at a good independent hostel, attached to a pub, in the Ribble valley, the name escapes me... reading and thinking about this makes me want to go again and there's not many places I feel that about. Ingleton to Dent has to be one of my favorite bits of road;


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2011)

P.H said:


> Ingleton to Dent has to be one of my favorite bits of road;


Oh, so _that's_ what it looks like! 

I tell you - it was a frustrating day when I rode round there. I cycled over to Keighley from Hebden Bridge and caught a train to Settle where I met some lads off the BikeRadar forum. We set off in mist and it was misty all bloody day until I got back on a train at Settle and headed back to Keighley. As soon as the train set off, the mist lifted and the sun started shining - _typical_!


----------



## gussington (4 Feb 2011)

Like the sound of those short cuts - but will have to make sure I'm not tempted by them just for the sake of extra drinking time in the evenings!

Gonna have to make sure I get out for a serious ride this weekend - start getting fit again and shifting the Christmas pounds (stone)

thank you so much for this - really appreciate it!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2011)

I'd forgotten about posting more details!

Okay, here is the map for day 1. 82 km (51 miles). 

I've put you on the Calder Valley Cycleway at Mytholmroyd but if you want to stick to roads, just drop on the A646 there, turn left for Hebden Bridge ride straight through and carry on for another 4 km or so before your left turn for Mankinholes.

You'll need to be pretty fit, have low gears and very good brakes ...






The Top Brink Inn is less than a 10 minute walk from the YH and about a 30 minute stagger back!


----------



## Ticktockmy (7 Feb 2011)

P.H said:


> ColinJ's route sounds perfect, some of the best cycling in the country IMO, fairly challenging in places but well worth it. I covered a fair bit of that on a route loosely based on the Pennine Cycle Way and have passed through the area a few other times, really I think the only way you could improve on it would be to spend more than three days. Don't underestimate it, I went in March, planning on 70 miles a day thinking I'd finish mid afternoon, it was tougher than I thought and I rarely got to the destination before 6pm. One thing worth mentioning is that the train ride between Skipton and Appleby is is enjoyable in itself not just a means of getting there. I've stayed at a good independent hostel, attached to a pub, in the Ribble valley, the name escapes me... reading and thinking about this makes me want to go again and there's not many places I feel that about. Ingleton to Dent has to be one of my favorite bits of road;


That pic take me back to my caving days, and lots of jugs of fine ale..lol


----------



## gussington (7 Feb 2011)

Looks mega! Think I am going to need a serious bit of fitness work before this. Colin - do you know the figure for total elevation over the day? Hope to compare them to what I have done other times out to get an idea on some training before.

Ed - If you're reading this - -pick a bloody May weekend before mine get booked up!

Gus


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> Looks mega! Think I am going to need a serious bit of fitness work before this. Colin - do you know the figure for total elevation over the day? Hope to compare them to what I have done other times out to get an idea on some training before.
> 
> Ed - If you're reading this - -pick a bloody May weekend before mine get booked up!
> 
> Gus


It's not just the amount of climbing, some of it is seriously steep! Ewden Bank soon after Sheffield is a pig. First time I tried it I had Look shoes on. I only got 1/3 up it and had to walk, which meant taking my shoes off! I got up it in 2007 though with panniers on my bike, so it is doable.

My software makes it 2,000 m of climbing but that tends to count every single contour line crossed rather than just significant hills. I looked at the profile and added up all the lumps I could see and those came to 1,750 m so let's take the average - 1,875 m (6,150 ft). That's a lot of climbing in 82 km! 

I'll upload the 3 variations for day 2 to Bikely tomorrow and knock up some profiles for them too.


----------



## Bigsharn (8 Feb 2011)

You could give the east coast (from Kings Lynn - Hull) a go? It's 125 miles so easily doable in 3 days, it's only two trains back to London (Hull-Leeds then Leeds-London) and your mate can join halfway up if he can't make it to Kings Lynn.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Feb 2011)

SeanLawrence said:


> You could give the east coast (from Kings Lynn - Hull) a go? It's 125 miles so easily doable in 3 days, it's only two trains back to London (Hull-Leeds then Leeds-London) and your mate can join halfway up if he can't make it to Kings Lynn.



There are some direct trains, otherwise you change in Doncaster.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2011)

Okay, forgetting Hull ... 

Day 2: Mankinholes YH to Slaidburn YH.

Make your way back to Hebden Bridge on the A646 below Mankinholes, or ride along the canal towpath. I've started the day's route from the Watergate cafe in the pedestrianised area in the town centre. You could have breakfast there if you wanted to, or stock up on supplies at the shops. 

If you look at the map, you'll see that there is a little u-turn just after leaving Hebden Bridge. That is to use a turning circle to come around to go back up the Heptonstall Road. (On a bike you can sometimes get away with turning straight up the hill at the traffic lights, but you are not supposed to.)

The hill is fairly steep so I've taken pity on you and sent you the easier way through the woods halfway up. If you prefer you can continue up through the old village of Heptonstall where there is another cafe on your right that would be good for breakfast. If you ride through the village you rejoin the other road a few hundred yards further on.

I've included an optional stop at Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, just after you reach the busy A671. I usually nip to the right along 100 yards of quiet footpath to avoid crossing the flow of traffic twice. There is a toilet block off the car park with a separate drinking water tap above the washbasin. (It's marked 'D' - people don't spot it for some reason!). There's usually an ice cream van at the car park entrance.

There are shops in Whalley if you need to stock up. 

When you get to the B6243 just after Great Mitton, you need to make a choice - if you want to take one of the easier 2 options via Waddington, turn right (options a and b below). If you want to take the longest and most rewarding option, turn left (option c below)

I've tried to make the 3 profiles roughly the same scale (when enlarged) to let you compare them more easily. I'd say if you are already very tired at Great Mitton, take option a. If you are starting to get tired but can handle one more big hill, take option b. If you are full of energy and raring to go - enjoy option c!

a) Via Waddington and Holden - map. The little u-turn in Waddington is to the Country Kitchen cafe. 67 km, 1,050 m (42 miles, 3,450 ft).





b) Via Waddington and Waddington Fell - map. The little u-turn in Waddington is to the Country Kitchen cafe. 58 km, 1,225 m (36 miles, 4,000 ft).





c) Via Chipping and the Trough of Bowland - map. Cafes in Chipping and Dunsop Bridge. 93 km, 1,750 m of climbing (58 miles, 5,750 ft).


----------



## gussington (10 Feb 2011)

This looks incredible. Can't wait to see day 3 map/s. Love the different routes to the same place, as having the option and not having to decide beforehand would be useful on a challenging route like this.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2011)

Okay, details of day 3, Into the Dales:

I've given you three options, though one of those can be extended, and one can be shortened! 

I'm assuming that you will be doing day 3 on a Sunday. There aren't many trains so keep an eye on the time when deciding which station to catch your train back from.

a) Slaidburn to Settle via Dent - map. 78 km, 1,450 m (48.5 miles, 4,750 ft) (This is the route you will want to do if at all possible!) 

This will be tiring, especially after 2 hard days of riding, but make the effort if you can. Be warned though, you will be really out in the wilds in places. If you crash or have mechanical problems, it could be a long way to get help and I wouldn't count on getting a phone signal in some of those places! Be prepared, and watch what you are doing.

If you get to the end of Dentdale and have really had enough, you could do the very tough climb up to Dent station to cut the day short. To be honest though, if you've got that far, you might as well carry on at least as far as Ribblehead. That is a stiff climb too, but it doesn't look quite as bad on the map, and you have a nice run downhill to the station.

NB The route on the map doesn't take you to Ribblehead station itself because I'm assuming that you will turn left down the B6479 and on down to Horton-in-Ribblesdale or Settle. 

If you want to catch the train at Ribblehead, stay on the B6255 another couple of hundred metres beyond past the junction.

Stay on the B6479 as far as Settle or stop at Horton-in-Ribblesdale.

b) Slaidburn to Ribblehead via Ingleton - map. 35 km, 800 m (21.75 miles, 2,625 ft).

This option lets you tackle the first set of big hills, but then takes a shortcut from Ingleton to Ribblehead up the B6255. It misses out some lovely scenery, so only do this if you really need to. You'd have the option of going on down the B6479 to Horton-in-Ribblesdale or Settle if you had time to spare before catching your train.

c) Slaidburn to Settle via Rathmell - map. 20 km, 270 m (12.5 miles, 890 ft) This is your emergency bailout option! It basically abandons day 3 and gets you to Settle by the easiest possible route. Clearly you won't do this without a good reason, but the option is there if you need it.

I've done a combined set of profiles at the same scale to show you what to expect:


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2011)

While waiting for your train ...



Dent station - as I mentioned before, the station is miles from the village and the old station building is now private accommodation so there isn't much to do up there while you wait! I'd advise you to carry on to one of the other stations unless you are in danger of missing your train if you do.

At Ribblehead - take a good look at Ribblehead viaduct and then eat and drink at the Station Inn.

At Horton-in-Ribblesdale - there are a couple of pubs, a cafe and tea-rooms.

At Settle - spoilt for choice! Quite a few pubs, and several cafes including _Ye Olde Naked Man_ and _Settle __Down_ which I've used on audax rides.


And here are a couple of videos you might like to watch to whet your appetite ... 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBEXqaojAzM[/media]


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezEOSNftc7c[/media]


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2011)

(Final part)

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AJhDk0tRGc[/media]


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> This looks incredible. Can't wait to see day 3 map/s. Love the different routes to the same place, as having the option and not having to decide beforehand would be useful on a challenging route like this.


So, do you reckon you are going to do this tough mini-tour then gus?


----------



## Garz (25 Feb 2011)

Colin is a great tour guide and regularly organises forum meet-ups. If your a Londoner then definitely get out and tackle some of this terrain, you wont regret it!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

Garz said:


> Colin is a great tour guide and regularly organises forum meet-ups.



Oh shucks, one just does one's best for one's fellow cyclists! 


_(Does that sound a bit posh? )_


----------



## gussington (28 Feb 2011)

It's on! Looks mega but really looking forward to it. Just waiting for my mate Ed from Sheffield to give me dates (and waiting for my new bike!)

Found a decent local gym and been getting in some decent miles in London (aching lots while I write this) as wanna make sure I can not just ride it - but have enough in me to enjoy it too!

Really appreciate the thorough route info and all the help Colin. Would love to buy you a beer as we swing past on the tour


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> It's on! Looks mega but really looking forward to it. Just waiting for my mate Ed from Sheffield to give me dates (and waiting for my new bike!)
> 
> Found a decent local gym and been getting in some decent miles in London (aching lots while I write this) as wanna make sure I can not just ride it - but have enough in me to enjoy it too!


Excellent! I hope you get good weather for it.



gussington said:


> Really appreciate the thorough route info and all the help Colin. Would love to buy you a beer as we swing past on the tour


Thanks! I'm trying to cut down on my beer intake, but I'm always partial to a coffee and/or a piece of cake! Post the dates up on here when they are decided and I'll see if I'm free then. If so, perhaps I could ride out to meet you on the way over from Sheffield? 

The day 2 route from Hebden Bridge would make an excellent CycleChat forum ride. If you had no objections, a few of us could ride out to Slaidburn with you, call in at the Riverbank Tearooms, then ride back here. Of course, it's no problem if you'd prefer to stick to a quiet 2-man ride; I can always arrange a forum ride on that route for another day.

There are currently roadworks scheduled for Widdop Road which is early on the day 2 route but I think that pedestrian access will let you through. I ride up there a lot so I'll check for you before you set off. If there is a problem, I'll modify the day 2 route for you.


----------



## gussington (1 Mar 2011)

Always happy to have some more compnay while peddling - although with us being fully loaded you might find we're going a little slow for your liking!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

gussington said:


> Always happy to have some more compnay while peddling - although with us being fully loaded you might find we're going a little slow for your liking!


Unfortunately, I'll probably still be pretty heavily loaded myself then - with a beer belly - so I'd be riding pretty slowly too!

Once you've decided on the dates (I assume you will be doing Fri-Sun?) if I'm going to be free, I'll see if anybody fancies riding out with me to meet you on the Friday, and/or riding out to Slaidburn with us on the Saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2011)

Hmm ... I just checked this thread to see if the tour had taken place and gussington hasn't been back on CycleChat since the end of March!

Oh well, I wonder if we will ever get to find out if gussington and pal did the ride?

It would be a pity if my hours of work on this mini-tour were wasted, so will somebody please tackle it and report back here!


----------



## Garz (18 Jun 2011)

If it failed then I think we (fellow CC'ers) owe it to Colin to do the mini-tour out of respect and intrigue.


----------



## gussington (3 Jul 2011)

Don't worry Colin - your effort is not going to go to waste! Have been finding it hard to find a weekend that both me and Ed can do - but we're still working on it. In all likelihood will be the last week of September, or the first couple of October.

As for days of the week we will tacke it, will definitely involve a weekend, but not sure whether we'll start Friday or go onto Monday.

Still looks seriously bloody hard - biut I have started clocking up a few more miles. 

In fact - I'm cycling London to Brighton tomorrow to raise money for the charity I work for!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2011)

gussington said:


> Don't worry Colin - your effort is not going to go to waste! Have been finding it hard to find a weekend that both me and Ed can do - but we're still working on it. In all likelihood will be the last week of September, or the first couple of October.


That's good news! 

We recently did a forum ride in the Dales which took in Kingsdale, Deepdale and Dentdale as scheduled for Day 3 of your mini-tour. Having now seen them in good conditions, I can tell you that they are indeed very lovely.

The weather at the end of September or early October could be great or it could be horrible - I hope you get the good weather!

Points to note:

When you get to the top of Kingsdale, the road just drops away below you and there is a fantastic view of Deepdale leading down to Dentdale.
Er, when you get to the top of Kingsdale, the road just drops away below you! The descent is very steep, narrow, twisty and turny! Make sure your brakes are in good condition and descend with care.
That road has several sets of gates across it! (At least 3, but it may have been more.) If conditions are murky, you may not see them until the last moment so keep your wits about you ...
We liked the pub just after Cowgill on the way out of Dentdale. We didn't go into Dent itself because there a festival was taking place and the village was overflowing with tourists. Dent is a nice village though so it's worth calling in there.


----------



## gussington (5 Jul 2011)

As you slowly disclose the extra dangers and difficulty I do wonder if I might be taking the shorter versions of the days - but still really looking forward to it. Completeed the London to Brighton yesterday - total of over 75 miles including there and back (plus little bit of misdirection on my part)

Both myself and the bike seem to have come through relatively unscathed - and loving my bike (2011 Kona Sutra)

Am hoping I might be arrnaging dates today - so will let you know when I do.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2011)

gussington said:


> As you slowly disclose the extra dangers and difficulty I do wonder if I might be taking the shorter versions of the days - but still really looking forward to it. Completeed the London to Brighton yesterday - total of over 75 miles including there and back (plus little bit of misdirection on my part)
> 
> Both myself and the bike seem to have come through relatively unscathed - and loving my bike (2011 Kona Sutra)
> 
> Am hoping I might be arrnaging dates today - so will let you know when I do.


You will have daylight until nearly 7pm at that time of year so if you set off reasonably early (before 10:00), you will have 9+ hours to complete your rides each day. As long as you eat and drink plenty, you should be okay!

If by some chance you do Sat-Mon and are planning it for the first weekend in October, then that will correspond to the Season of Mists audax which actually goes from Hebden Bridge to Slaidburn and back on Sunday 2nd, setting off at 09:00. That doesn't take the exact route that I gave you, but it is still a good one. A group of CycleChat riders usually get together for that event and you'd be welcome to come along with us to Slaidburn if you fancied that.


----------



## Holy Warrior (6 Jul 2011)

These routes sound mouth-watering, especially the dales day, also the hebden bridge day, way over my level atm though! When I was younger I did quite a bit of dales riding and it was awesome!


----------



## blockend (8 Jul 2011)

Some local colour for the Heptonstall stage:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0118bgk


----------



## al_yrpal (9 Jul 2011)

Get to Reading and go up Sustrans route 5 branching of to to the Cotswolds, cycle around that and back again. Some wonderful countryside through the West Chilterns and some good Youth Hostels, particularly the one in Stowe on the Wold which could be used as a base to go to Cheltenham, Gloucester and Bath. Then back again.

Al


----------



## gussington (28 Jul 2011)

Right Colin - Have now picked a weekend and we are just about to start booking up accommodation.

We are going on the first weekend of October, but riding Friday to Sunday - then staying overnight Sunday night before travelling home Monday.

Really looking forward to this now - but fair bit of training to do to make sure that I enjoy it as much as possible. Have recently discovered the London Boris bikes, which due to their weight are actually quite good strength training machines! Also - as they pretty much stop moving when you stop pedaling, you get quite a good work out in a short time!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2011)

gussington said:


> Right Colin - Have now picked a weekend and we are just about to start booking up accommodation.
> 
> We are going on the first weekend of October, but riding Friday to Sunday - then staying overnight Sunday night before travelling home Monday.
> 
> Really looking forward to this now - but fair bit of training to do to make sure that I enjoy it as much as possible. Have recently discovered the London Boris bikes, which due to their weight are actually quite good strength training machines! Also - as they pretty much stop moving when you stop pedaling, you get quite a good work out in a short time!


_Excellent!_  

I won't be cycling on the Saturday because I want to rest my legs for the _Season of Mists_ audax event on the Sunday, but I might ride out to meet you if you'd like a guide to bring you in on the Friday! If we decide to meet up, I could see if anybody else can get the Friday off and we could make a forum ride of it. (No problem if you _don't_ want me to do that!)


----------



## gussington (29 Jul 2011)

Shall have a chat to my mate Ed about timings etc. Sounds fun having a few people to ride with on the first day. We will be riding from Sheffield somewhere (wherever it is that he lives) at about 9am so getting a nice early (for me) start.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Points to note:
> 
> When you get to the top of Kingsdale, the road just drops away below you and there is a fantastic view of Deepdale leading down to Dentdale.
> Er, when you get to the top of Kingsdale, the road just drops away below you! The descent is very steep, narrow, twisty and turny! Make sure your brakes are in good condition and descend with care.
> That road has several sets of gates across it! (At least 3, but it may have been more.) If conditions are murky, you may not see them until the last moment so keep your wits about you ...


*Please don't take that warning lightly!* In case you didn't read it elsewhere in the forum ... Land's End to John O'Groats cyclist dies in fall 

Don't let it put you off that route - it's lovely, but you must treat that descent with the respect it deserves!

On a more cheery note ... if you can confirm that you will be setting off at 09:00 from Sheffield on the Friday, and let me know what kind of average speed you expect to be able to do over the hills, I'll see if a few people can get the day off work and ride out with me to meet you somewhere like Holmfirth. If we are going to do that, I'll swap phone numbers with you so we can coordinate the meeting.


----------



## gussington (27 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> *Please don't take that warning lightly!* In case you didn't read it elsewhere in the forum ... Land's End to John O'Groats cyclist dies in fall
> 
> Don't let it put you off that route - it's lovely, but you must treat that descent with the respect it deserves!
> 
> On a more cheery note ... if you can confirm that you will be setting off at 09:00 from Sheffield on the Friday, and let me know what kind of average speed you expect to be able to do over the hills, I'll see if a few people can get the day off work and ride out with me to meet you somewhere like Holmfirth. If we are going to do that, I'll swap phone numbers with you so we can coordinate the meeting.



Hi again Colin. Apologies for lack of reply - but haven't been on the forums much for a while.

Unfortunately - not been on the bike a whole lot either - although msotly for good reasons. Had a lovely 2 week holiday planned in South of France, then extended it by another half week, meaning that I only ended up with a little over a week between returning and attempting this tour!

Had a chat with my friend and have dicided that we are going to postpone our attempt to the Spring, when we can both put the proper training in and enjoy it properly. Looks like a shame now, as weather looks good!

I am still heading up to Sheffield for some riding, but at a gentler pace and probably South of Sheffield somewhere.

Thank you again for all of the help - and we really are going to get our arses in gear and do it soon!

Will post on here with date once we have decided on one. Planning to try and get my mate to commit to a date over this weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2011)

Ah, okay!

I was just thinking how lucky you were to have picked this stable period of warm weather. 

I was also wondering how you would cope with some of the big hills on my route so perhaps you are wise to put the ride off until the spring when you should be a bit fitter.

Well, now that I will not be riding out to meet you, I might do a decent ride on Thursday instead which will give me an extra day to recover for the Season of Mists audax on Sunday.


----------



## saracen-panorama (11 Jan 2017)

Hi, just come across this whilst looking for touring inspiration- looks awesome. Has anyone done this? are their any good camping spots?


----------



## lpretro1 (15 Jan 2017)

The Lancashire Loop North - easy to get at by train to Lancaster - great scenery, plenty of places to stay, good pub food and friendly folk


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2017)

saracen-panorama said:


> Hi, just come across this whilst looking for touring inspiration- looks awesome. Has anyone done this? are their any good camping spots?


It would be nice if you had a go at this because I spent a lot of time planning it but I suspect that the ride never happened!


----------

